
Firefox secretly tracks users with Google Analytics in the add-on settings - ValentineC
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6mvcol/firefox_secretly_tracks_users_with_google/
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14753546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14753546)

